# Eta Carinae vs. Murkrow



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 16, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eta Carinae vs Murkrow*[/size]



Eta Carinae said:


> *2v2 Single*
> *DQ:* 8 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Chills limited to 3 per Pokemon
> ...


*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Knossos* the male Shellos (West Sea) <Storm Drain> @ Leftovers (1 exp.)
 *Commodus* the male Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector
 *Cordelia* the female Bayleef <Overgrow> @ Wise Glasses (2 exp.)
 *Rahel* the female Vullaby <Overcoat> @ Life Orb
 *Trixie* the female Purrloin <Limber> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mo'o* the male Helioptile <Dry Skin> @ Sun Stone
 *Cinnamon Roll* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Krinoa* the female Lileep <Suction Cups> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsunao* the male Bonsly <Rock Head> @ Muscle Band
 *Ice Spice* the female Smoochum <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg


*Murkrow's active squad*

 *Bendigeidfran* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Eviolite (2 exp.)
 *Guraigu* the female Mareep <Static> (2 exp.)
 *Cat* the female Meowth <Technician> (2 exp.)
 *Nikki* the female Numel <Simple> (3 exp.)
 *Victor Meldrew* the male Kabuto <Swift Swim>
 *Richard Starkey* the male Charmander <Solar Power>

*First Round:*
 - Eta Carinae sends out.
 - Murkrow sends out and orders first.
 - Eta Carinae orders.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 16, 2015)

Let's go, *Ice Spice*!

EDIT: I should also mention, as I left it out in the original arena description, that this is a Set match.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 17, 2015)

I really should let Ringo Starr out to play eventually and see what's he's got, but for now I think I'll send out Bendigeidfran.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 17, 2015)

hem, you have to order, too.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 17, 2015)

Oops, commands coming sometime tomorrow! :S


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 18, 2015)

We might have an advantage over psychic but we'd better watch out for ice moves. Most of her ice attacks are special so open up with a Captivate, and then follow on with a couple of Dark Pulses. We don't have to worry about being tormented or taunted so that's good.

Captivate ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 19, 2015)

Let's keep this nice and simple.  *Ice Punch*, *Avalanche*, then try and get lucky with a *Lovely Kiss*.
*
Ice Punch ~ Avalanche ~ Lovely Kiss*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Arena: The Mystic Locus



This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.

At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.



How tales of the Mystic Locus ended up in the ears of Asberian Eta Carinae remains shrouded in mystery. Finding a way to the Mystic Locus is a feat in itself. Legends tell one abruptly begins to exist in it as an interdimensional being when one kills oneself during a voyage to the past. Others believe it happens when one is sucked in an anti-matter black hole during a Big Bogus (the state of the Universe when it's unsure whether it’s supposed to Big Bang or Big Crunch). Some even brag they visited it when picking up a drunken Time Lord hitchhiking. One thing is sure, finding the way back is even harder…

How Eta Carinae managed to convince a referee and an opponent to follow him to the Mystic Locus is an even more flabbergasting mystery.

---​ 
The Mystic Locus, undisturbed, content with its simple existence, swayed gently in the unknown, parallel universe it was comfortably fused with. In fact, The Mystic Locus was not a mere habitant of this universe, it was this universe, and this universe was it. Looping through catacombs of dimensional planes and timelines, The Mystic Locus was its life and death, its matter and its emptiness, its light and darkness. The Mystic Locus was all, and it was nothing.

And Lord of the Fireflies poofed into this plane of existence like it was nobody’s business, along Harlequin the Slowking. The psychic-type looked more dumbfounded than ever before, and the referee, aghast, strained his brain to gather all the information gushing to his mind. Fortunately for him, everything his limited faculties couldn’t interpret was discarded by his brain; an automatic process to ensure he would survive in an environment so complex. Therefor, the eight-dimensions, multiple time-lined beings that floated by went unnoticed by the miserable human. He took a few moments to let the conceivable sink in – the foggy cosmic landscape, the complex, musical atmosphere, the invisible, glassy, jelly-like substance acting as a floor for the moment being. He walked around, but discovered nothing else than more intangible matter and colourful emptiness. Harlequin seemed locked in a state of otherworldly, marvelled puzzlement. Lord of the Fireflies became anxious he had taken a wrong turn Teleporting (was it inward or outward at the crossing of wormholes?), and with his only way of transportation void of any sign of mental presence, he could very well be stuck in this limbo of reality.

At least, those were his thoughts when Eta Carinae finally appeared with Murkrow, both teleported by Schlorbian the Elgyem. The Cerebral Pokémon, in a familiar environment, immediately began to wander around, meeting up with unwitnessable entities for some unfathomable chat. Eta Carinae walked straight to Lord of the Fireflies, who sighed in relief at his sight, and they exchanged a firm handshake. Murkrow, meanwhile, was going through the same mental process as the referee, gazing open-mouthed at the literally unconceivable scenery. When everyone finished stomaching the fact that they were actually going to battle in there, Eta Carinae grabbed a Love Ball in his pocket and hurled it in front of the referee, whom in turn was standing by his immobile Slowking, concerned. The device burst open, sending pinkish sparks on the translucent floor, and a short, vaguely human Pokémon appeared, eyes wide open. Ice Spice, struggling to understand the nature of the battle arena, gave up on wrapping her head around it and instead focused on her opponent, like the well-trained fighter she was (not really). Before her determined glare, a Dusk Ball bounced and cracked alight, and Bendigeidfran – Murkrow’s Murkrow, a murky crow –flew ominously over the battlefield, apparently unfazed by its unearthly aspect. He landed before his trainer, cawing softly, callously smirking at his ridiculous adversary.

Pondering what the hell he was getting into, Lord of the Fireflies whistled the battle open.

*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _"Hm.”_ – Determined.
*Commands:* Ice Punch ~ Avalanche ~ Lovely Kiss 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Eviolite
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91) 
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _”Heh.”_ – Smirking.
*Commands:* Captivate ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience: *∞
*Health: *∞
*Energy: *∞
*Status:* Watching curiously. ​
*Round I begins*

Bendigeidfran lost no time. Ruffling his chest feathers, he tipped his slick hat and went all _m’lady_ with Ice Spice, topped with a confident wink. While such a method would equal to utter failure in real life, the awkward flirting was imbued with the Murkrow’s dark energy, and it got to Ice Spice’s thoughts more than it should have. The Smoochum’s pink cheeks went even pinker, and while she clearly wasn’t _actually into_ Bendigeidfran, the cocky display did mess up with her concentration. Luckily, She didn’t need much of that for her next move. Engulfing her fist in freezing air, she launched forward and smacked the Murkrow right on his dark _feathora_, sending him crashing to the ground. 

Startled and vexed by Ice Spice’s sudden empowerment, he released a wave of rude and paternalistic thoughts that washed over the Smoochum’s mind, searing her confidence and sending shivers down her spine. For an instant she was completely paralysed by the Murkrow’s pulse of self-righteousness, and he seized the opportunity to gather more dehumanizing thoughts. Before he could make a move, however, Ice Spice had kept her wits about her and, clenching her fists, opened a large gash in the Mystic Locus above Bendigeidfran. Was it a portal to some other world? A bridge to an unbeknownst dimension? Ice Spice herself did not know, but she certainly didn’t care, as tremendous blocks of ice and snow emerged from it and crashed down upon the bird, fueled by her outrage. The avalanche buried Bendigeidfran under several feet of snow before slowly melting into the glass floor, leaving no trace of its former presence but the drenched, shivering and sickly Murkrow. 

He had had his lesson. Ice Spice was not to be underestimated. Flapping his wings furiously, sending a shower of icy water everywhere, Bendigeidfran sent yet another Dark Pulse, this time imbued with thoughts of ire and hatred, and it rippled gloomily across the battlefield before soaking Smoochum with dark energy. She stood her ground however, and ran to her opponent with grim determination. Bendigeidfran flinched at her approach, expecting another icy beat-up, but he opened his eyes to Ice Spice laying a soft kiss on his beak. Confused at this behavior at first, he soon felt groggy as the narcotics seeped into his blood system, and the last thing he saw before falling into Morpheus’ welcoming arms was Ice Spice with hers folded victoriously.  

Meanwhile, the Mystic Locus, omniscient observatory, playfully decided it would spring into action. Hence why, defying extensive physical logic and common sense, a gap opened in the flesh of the weird time-space, and it belched forth a steady stream of mud, aiming for Bendigeidfran. Even in his sleep, however, the Murkrow dodged easily with a flap of his wings, due to some inner instinct kicking in. The Mystic Locus merely chuckled childishly… it was only beginning to play.

*Round I ends*

*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status*: _"Hm.”_ – Proud.
*Commands:* Ice Punch ~ Avalanche ~ Lovely Kiss 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Eviolite
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status*: _”Zzzzz.”_ – In a deep slumber. (Asleep)
*Commands:* Captivate ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Laughing to itself. 
*Used: * Mud Shot (Bendigeidfran)​


Spoiler: Calculations



Bendigeidfran’s health: 100% - 12% (Ice Punch) – 20% (Avalanche) = 68%

Bendigeidfran’s energy: 100% - 2% (Captivate) – 3% (Dark Pulse) – 3% (Dark Pulse) = 92%

Ice Spice’s health: 100% - 15% (Dark Pulse) – 15% (Dark Pulse) = 70%

Ice Spice’s energy: 100% - 3% (Ice Punch) – 5% (Avalanche) – 3% (Lovely Kiss) = 89%



*Notes: *
 - Wait how did this reffing get all feminist and stuff?
 - _Feathora_ is probably the best portmanteau I’ve come up with in the last five years. 
 - Absolutely no crit, flinch, freeze or miss this round, which is a feat in itself.
 - Due to the nature of both Captivate and Dark Pulse (being all flirty and stuff -> sending horrifying thoughts), the effect of the former faded at the end of the round.
 - Even though Bendigeidfran is supposed to be asleep for several actions, damaging him, especially with super-effective moves, ought to knock the counter down.
 - The Mystic Locus used Mud Shot, but it had no effect since it was used on Bendigeidfran. 

*Next Round: *
 - Eta Carinae orders first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 20, 2015)

You brought the Mystic Locus to life better than I ever did.  I love it.

Start by *Trick*ing the Eviolite off of him and on to you.  Then take some time to concoct a *Nasty Plot*.  Finish with *Miracle Eye*.  If by some miracle (ha-ha) he wakes up before the end of the round, start firing off *Ice Beam*s.
*
Trick/Ice Beam ~ Nasty Plot/Ice Beam ~ Miracle Eye/Ice Beam*


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 22, 2015)

It's clearly a witch's hat! Who do you think he is, some kind of dumb Honchkrow?!

Okay maybe this is an okay thing to happen for now. Snore doesn't do too much damage, but you've only used two moves so far one of which is more powerful and has a similar affect to snore. So use Sleep Talk until you wake up. Then use Protect. If you wake up particularly early, use Sucker Flap after that.


Sleep Talk/Protect ~ Sleep Talk/Protect/Sucker Punch ~ Sleep Talk/Protect/Sucker Punch


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 28, 2015)

Just posting to let you guys know I fixed Bendigeidfran's health; I had forgotten to account for Eviolite. Reffing coming in a bit.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Arena: The Mystic Locus



This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.

At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.




*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status*: _"Hm.”_ – Proud.
*Commands:* Trick/Ice Beam ~ Nasty Plot/Ice Beam ~ Miracle Eye/Ice Beam 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Eviolite
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status*: _”Zzzzz.”_ – In a deep slumber. (Asleep)
*Commands:* Sleep Talk/Protect ~ Sleep Talk/Protect/Sucker Punch ~ Sleep Talk/Protect/Sucker Punch 

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Laughing to itself. 
*Used: * Mud Shot (Bendigeidfran)​
*Round II begins*

Ice Spice smirked cockily. With Bendigeidfran fast asleep, sprawled on the jelly floor, the battle seemed like child play. She approached him confidently, but stopped as he stood up suddenly, eyes still shut, mumbling in his sleep. Ice Spice frowned. He was mumbling _nice things_. What was the matter with him? From the world of dreams, was he finally showing his true self? A polite, respectful little crow, sorry for the things he had done earlier, searching for repentance? 

Possibly… Still, Ice Spice wouldn’t let herself get caught in more emotional shenanigans. She kept on walking towards the Murkrow, and unceremoniously snatched the glowing gem tied to his neck, leaving her own Lucky Egg abandoned atop his feathora. Unaware of the badly executed trick, Bendigeidfran kept snoring peacefully.  That is, until he began muttering again. This time, he was cawing aggressively, as if trapped into a bad dream, and from his subconsciousness emerged wave after wave of more despicable ideas, mind-wrenching plots only a nightmare-haunted mind could produce. Even under the protective aura of the Eviolite, Ice Spice’s psyche burned under the foul pressure, and gave birth to more monstrous schemes in response. Any affection she could have developed for Bendigeidfran had been washed away by hatred, and no desire was stronger now than to rip him apart.

The two Pokémon were motionless, but the world of loathing they had created between the two of them seared Ice Spice’s soul, hampering any attempt at concentrating. Meanwhile, the Mystic Locus feasted on the emotional turmoil and vibrated in glee. The referee and trainers, shaking in awe before the unpredicted pulses rippling through the void instinctively covered their faces, but Ice Spice’s exposed retinas burned as the Mystic Locus flashed alight in bloodthirsty euphoria.

*Round II Ends*

*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Eviolite
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status*: _"AAAAGH!!!”_ – Cringing in pain. (+2 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy)
*Used:* Trick ~ Nasty Plot ~ Flinched! 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status*: _”Zzzzz.”_ – Unaware of the events unfolding before him. (Asleep)
*Used:* Sleep Talk (Captivate) ~ Sleep Talk (Dark Pulse) ~ Sleep Talk  (Dark Pulse)

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Sparking gleefully. 
*Used: * Flash (Ice Spice)​


Spoiler: Calculations



Bendigeidfran’s health: 64%

Bendigeidfran’s energy: 92%- 4% (Sleep Talk: Captivate) – 5% (Sleep Talk: Dark Pulse) – 5% (Sleep Talk: Dark Pulse) – 78%

Ice Spice’s health: 70% - 17% (Dark Pulse: critical hit!) – 17% (Dark Pulse: critical hit!) = 36%

Ice Spice’s energy: 89% - 2% (Trick) – 2% (Nasty Plot) = 85%



*Notes:*
- I gave Sleep Talk a base 2% energy in addition to the move's original energy cost.
-	Captivate had reduced effect (-1 Special Attack) as per the ruling on emotional moves. It faded as soon as Bendigeidfran used Dark Pulse.
-	Which was a critical hit.
-	The second one too, thanks / due to Super Luck. It also made Ice Spice flinch. EC, what did you do to offend the gods?
-	And the Mystic Locus? It thought Ice Spice wasn’t suffering enough, so it used Flash. 
-	Bendigeidfran’s odds of waking up are at 30%, going up by 10% each action if he’s not hit by any damaging attack.

*Next Round:*
 - Murkrow orders first.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like we're Super Lucky today. Carry on with the Sleep Talks until you wake up.

If you wake up, use Thief and get your shiny thing back! What kind of a weird bird  would want to take care of an egg?
Continue using Dark Pulse after that.

*Sleep Talk*/*Thief* ~ *Sleep Talk*/*Thief*/*Dark Pulse* ~ *Sleep Talk*/*Thief*/*Dark Pulse*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 30, 2015)

If he's awake, use *Blizzard*.  Otherwise, *Miracle Eye* until it works, then *Dream Eater (health)* until he wakes.

*Blizzard/Miracle Eye ~ Blizzard/Miracle Eye/Dream Eater x2*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Arena: The Mystic Locus



This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.

At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.



*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Eviolite
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status*: _"AAAAGH!!!”_ – Cringing in pain. (+2 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy)
*Commands:* Blizzard/Miracle Eye ~ Blizzard/Miracle Eye/Dream Eater x2 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status*: _”Zzzzz.”_ – Unaware of the events unfolding before him. (Asleep)
*Commands:* Sleep Talk/Thief ~ Sleep Talk/Thief/Dark Pulse ~ Sleep Talk/Thief/Dark Pulse 

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Sparking gleefully. 
*Used: * Flash (Ice Spice)​
*Round III begins*

Rubbing her painful eyes, Ice Spice vowed vengeance upon her cursed nemesis. If she couldn’t use those eyes, well, she’d have to open up a new one. Sitting down, she meditated, trying to gain access to the unfathomable labyrinths of her own mind. Meanwhile, Bendigeidfran, across the squishy battlefield, unconsciously strained to get her attention with low flattery, but Ice Spice was waaaay over that now, and none of his carefully chosen words reached her. On her forehead, a strange pattern appeared, a swirl of ink almost like an eye.

As more nightmarish torrents of darkness gushed out from Bendigeidfran slumbering psyche, swamping Ice Spice in burning obscurity, her third eye pierced through the opaque sea and saw through it, plunged through what stopped most attempts at psychic intrusion. The Miracle Eye gained access to Bendigeidfran’s dreams. 

Beneath this heavy curtain of shadows, thick veil of nightmares…

Under a cloudless night sky, brimming with stars, the full moon shining bright like a mother’s eye over a calm meadow only agitated by a fresh breeze, Bendigeidfran watched over the herd, perched atop a very large and very old willow.

Murkrow dreamed of black Mareep...

And Bendigeidfran wished this dream would continue, that he could escape the relentless battles, the eternal grudges, the vicious cycle of hatred, 

And watch over the black Mareep for ever.

The Mystic Locus was well-aware of the dream taking place since its beginning, since it was everywhere all the time, even deep down in Bendigeidfran’s normally inaccessible thoughts. And while it was impossible to know what Ice Spice’s thoughts were like at this very moment, The Mystic Locus was jubilating, foreseeing the chaos that was to descend upon this place. Because whether Ice Spice comprehended Bendigeidfran or not, whether she was feeling pain or compassion, the result was to be the same – she would devour this dream, because this is what Pokémon helplessly cast in battle do.

The motherly eye of the moon turned red. Bendigeidfran raised his head, well aware of what was taking place. Reality was taking over, and Ice Spice had found a way to his dreams, and it would be over soon. He gave a last farewell to the Mareep, which were suddenly rattled by the unsettling moon breaking open in a gaping mouth with teeth of hatred and tongue of sorrow crashing down to the ground, devouring the animals fiendishly, feeding on the energy they contained. The sky turned red and Ice Spice’s Miracle Eye, ungodly, vacuumed this world of peace.

Bendigeidfran sighed, and left.

Back in the Mystic Locus, he opened his eyes, only to find Ice Spice badly shaken, her mind in tatters. He must have done whatever he could to protect that dream, unconsciously sending Dark Pulses like that. They were both in pretty bad shape, but something had changed between them. This battle was not to be the last time they saw each other, he promised himself that.

The Mystic Locus, always ready to fuck things up, stabbed Bendigeidfran in the back just for the hell of it. 

*Round III ends*

*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Eviolite
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status*: _"…”_ – Hanging on. (+2 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy)
*Used:* Miracle Eye ~ Dream Eater ~ Dream Eater

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status*: _”No!”_ – Downcast.
*Used:* Sleep Talk (Captivate) ~ Sleep Talk (Dark Pulse) ~ Sleep Talk  (Dark Pulse)

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Sparking gleefully. 
*Used: * Horn Attack (Bendigeidfran)​


Spoiler: Calculations



Bendigeidfran’s health: 68% - 19% (Dream Eater) – 19% (Dream Eater) – 8% (Horn Attack) = 28% (capped)

Bendigeidfran’s energy: 78% - 4% (Sleep Talk: Captivate) – 5% (Sleep Talk: Dark Pulse) – 5% (Sleep Talk: Dark Pulse) = 64%

Ice Spice’s health: 36% - 17% (Dark Pulse: critical hit!) + 9% (Dream Eater) – 17% (Dark Pulse: critical hit!) + 9% (Dream Eater) = 20% (capped)

Ice Spice’s energy: 85% - 3% (Miracle Eye) – 4% (Dream Eater) – 4% (Dream Eater) = 74%



*Notes:*
 - This weird-ass reffing presented to you by Alt-J’s This Is All Yours.
-	The first Dark Pulse was yet again a critical hit, regardless of Super Luck. Sorry Eta.
-	Even though the first Dream Eater did knock down Bendigeidfran sleep counter, the roll was so absurdly high (98) on the last action that he still didn’t wake up.
-	The second Dark Pulse was… it was another crit. I don’t even-
-	…at least it did not flinch…
-	The last Dream Eater definitely woke up Bendigeidfran.
-	The Mystic Locus used Horn Attack on Bendigeidfran.
*
Next Round:*
-	Eta Carinae is first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 27, 2015)

Go for broke, Ice Spice!  Three *Blizzard*s!  If he makes a sub, blast it away with *Ice Beam*.  If he's protecting or unhittable for whatever other reason, *Calm Mind*.  You can do this!

*Blizzard/Ice Beam/Calm Mind x3*

Also, LotF, that was one of the greatest reffings I've ever read.  Actually, no, scratch that.  It was one of the greatest _anythings_ I've ever read.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 29, 2015)

This is going to be a bit of a tricky 'un.
Two more Dark Pulses _should_ do the trick but can we survive one more hit? I don't want to have to count on a flinch...
I don't see a better alternative though.

*Dark Pulse* ~ *Dark Pulse* ~ *Dark Pulse*/Victory Dance/Be Unconscious


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Oct 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Arena: The Mystic Locus



This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.

At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.



*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Eviolite
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status*: _"…”_ – Hanging on. (+2 Special Attack, -1 Accuracy)
*Commands:* Blizzard/Ice Beam/Calm Mind x3 

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status*: _”No!”_ – Downcast.
*Commands:* Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse/Victory Dance/Be Unconscious 

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Sparking gleefully. 
*Used: * Horn Attack (Bendigeidfran)​
*Round IV begins*

Her third eye wide open, Ice Spice pierced through Bendigeidfran’s thoughts. Despite the extraordinary landscape they existed in, he stared straight back at her.  At this point, none of them really wanted to be there anymore. The Mystic Locus’ surreal, gloomy skies pressured them like an asphyxiating, bloodthirsty mantle. It wanted them suffering and feasted on that suffering. Bendigeidfran knew that very well. He didn’t have to ask Ice Spice to know she did as well. They were trapped within this otherworldly cocoon until one of their trainers emerged victorious and the Mystic Locus set them free. Being a first send out, Bendigeidfran knew very well he would end up knocked out regardless of whether all this ended here or not. 

What he also knew was that he couldn’t bear with the thought of letting the Mystic Locus take Ice Spice down. 

He would not let that happen.

Never would the foul, immaterial beast get the last strike on any of them; never would he let it drunken on her blood!

He released a last pulse of shadows, and Ice Spice’s Miracle Eye saw through all of it, and instead of suffering came numbing darkness. She flowed on the wave, serene, because it was not a wave of hatred but sympathy, and the mutual promise they would see each other again. 

As the red beam embraced her limp body, she smiled.

The Mystic Locus, temporarily satiated, hummed softly. Something unseen, some unsettling curse fell upon the battlefield. Bendigeidfran felt it, but couldn’t quite put his feather on it. 

His Lucky Egg didn’t feel as lucky.

 He wasn’t really in the mood for a victory dance.

*Round IV ends*

*Eta Carinae*










*Ice Spice* – female
Forewarn | Eviolite
*Stats:* (-2|-3|+3|+2|65)
*Experience:* 0
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status*: Dun, hun (Knocked Out!)
*Used:* [flinched!] ~ dun~ hun

*Murkrow*










*Bendigeidfran* – male
Super Luck | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (+2|-2|+2|-2|91)
*Experience:* 2
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 58%
*Status*: _”…”_ – Silently victorious. 
*Used:* Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ Half-assed victory dance

*The Mystic Locus*








*Experience:* ∞
*Health:* ∞
*Energy:* ∞
*Status:* Silent. 
*Used: * Magic Room​
*Arena Status:* Magic Room is in effect: five more actions. 




Spoiler: Calculations



Bendigeidfran’s health: 28% 

Bendigeidfran’s energy: 64% - 3% (Dark Pulse) – 3% (Dark Pulse) = 58%

Ice Spice’s health: 20% - 17% (Dark Pulse: critical hit!) – 13% (Dark Pulse) = 0%

Ice Spice’s energy: 74%



*Notes:*
-	DARK PULSE WAS A CRITICAL HIT AGAIN!
-	The roll was 6/100. I swear it’s true. I swear. I’m so sorry. 
-	Aaaaaand a FLINCH. WHAT THE FUCK ETA I can’t even-
-	(roll was 10/100).
-	The second Dark Pulse had nothing special except that it definitely KOed Ice Spice.
-	The Mystic Locus used Magic Room.

*Next Round:*
-	Eta Carinae sends  out.
-	Murkrow orders first.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 3, 2015)

:) :) :) :) :)

Let's go, *Rahel*!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 4, 2015)

Great, a Dark Type! Now we can cease being boring and use something other than Dark Pulse for once!

I'm not sure how many hits we can take. So start off with some status moves. First use Taunt, so we can't be Taunted first. Then go on to Confuse Ray and Thunder Wave!


*Taunt* ~ *Confuse Ray* ~ *Thunder Wave*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 5, 2015)

*Retaliate ~ Brave Bird ~ Facade*

Go ham, Rahel.


----------

